

Ask HN: Do you use Amazon Glacier for personal backups? - antr

I&#x27;m considering using Arq + Amazon Glacier for my NAS backups (i.e. a backup of the backup). I just wanted to know people&#x27;s experience, suggestions, tips using this setup.
======
opless
Hmm ... looking at it, it smells pretty bad to me.

[http://www.wired.com/2012/08/glacier/](http://www.wired.com/2012/08/glacier/)

But then I'm cynical.

